# ITS BACK! 8th Annual Low Vintage Tennyson Car Show



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

ITS BACK AND WE ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOW VINTAGE IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THAT WE ARE BACK THIS YEAR WITH OUR.....

8TH ANNUAL TENNYSON CAR SHOW ON *APRIL 21ST, 2012
*FROM 10AM-4PM @ TENNYSON HIGH SCHOOL IN HAYWARD, CA.


FLIER AND MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Our CAR SHOW date WAS CHANGED to April 21st, 2012 so Low Vintage Family can support and attend Bombs United Car Show on our previous date of April 28th, 2012 in San Jose. Its a small change to help bring the lowriding community together one show at a time. 

Anyone interested in Sponsoring the event, performing, being a vendor, etc...

Please msg me on here
or
Call Vern 510-913-8081
or 
Email [email protected]


Thank You.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

13 weeks away


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

lowvintage5 said:


> View attachment 423519
> 
> View attachment 423520


We will keep you updated


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

The flier will be out soon


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Davina will be a Special Guest at our show as well


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:good to hear its back.i will be there


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

thelou said:


> :thumbsup:good to hear its back.i will be there


Good to hear


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Everyone please help spread the word. Flier is in the works. Thank you everyone


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: cool we're there! last time the wifes car was at a show was yours about 4 years ago... time to bring it back out.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Save the date


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

gvern54 said:


> Save the date


This show is coming


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

lowvintage5 said:


> ITS BACK AND WE ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOW VINTAGE IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THAT WE ARE BACK THIS YEAR WITH OUR.....
> 
> ...


 IS THERE GO BE ANY LOW VINTAGE CARS IN STOCKTON TOMORROW ? uffin: :dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dam, the re-scheduling caused me to miss it. I will be dj-ing in Yuma AZ for Uniques. Have a good one Vern, and say hi to Davina 4 me.:worship:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> IS THERE GO BE ANY LOW VINTAGE CARS IN STOCKTON TOMORROW ? uffin: :dunno:


I do believe my dad should be.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

We are backup


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

NEW EASTBAY CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

dropped81 said:


> NEW EASTBAY CLUB WILL BE THERE


Good to hear. Help spread the word


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Dam, the re-scheduling caused me to miss it. I will be dj-ing in Yuma AZ for Uniques. Have a good one Vern, and say hi to Davina 4 me.:worship:


sorry, we did it to support the Bombs United show, but i will def tell Davina u said hi.


we have 10 weeks to go. 
final flier should be out in a week or two.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Flier soon to come:thumbsup::


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

good to hear its back


----------



## shark*infested*82 (Dec 19, 2011)

KOOL IMPRESSIONS........WILL BE IN THE HOUSE......


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

shark*infested*82 said:


> KOOL IMPRESSIONS........WILL BE IN THE HOUSE......


good to hear it. cant wait


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Aubrey2007 said:


> good to hear its back


so are we. help spread the word


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

lowvintage5 said:


> View attachment 429284


 save it


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

We are back


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Show time


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

i havent been out 2 da bay in a while i while be there for sure


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I will be there


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

flier will be out this week 3/1/12


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

lethalsdaname said:


> i havent been out 2 da bay in a while i while be there for sure





E.C. ROLO said:


> I will be there





thelou said:


> TTT:thumbsup:



Here it is....the Official Flier that will be hitting the streets next week. One month and 20 days to go.








idk how to make it bigger but click on it and it will get bigger.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

The flyers are out .


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

reg form will be put up soon so you can all:

1. PRINT IT OUT
2. FILL IT OUT
3. MAIL IT IN
4. SEE YOU APRIL 21ST


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

the fiyers are her . app. can down load o layitlow or facebook Low Vintage Thank and see you there.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Registration Form for the Tennyson Car Show*









1. CLICK ON THE REG FORM
2. PRINT IT OUT
3. FILL IT OUT
4. MAIL IT IN
5. SEE YOU APRIL 21ST


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

We are going have bad boys in the house.?


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE HERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS, I HOPE YOU GUYS COME OUT AND SUPPORT US JUNE 3RD AT OUR FIRST ANNUAL CARSHOW AND CONCERT IN TURLOCK, WE GOT FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE!!!!!


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Our toy drive will be on Oct. 27, 2012 at big k in Hayward ca mission and harder rd.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

We have Beenz Eribee performing live.


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

WE WILL BE OUT THERE AIRBRUSHING TEMPORARY TATTOOS! COME BY OUR BOOTH! :thumbsup:​


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

We will def try. We appreciate the support


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

4 and 1/2 weeks till SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!1
plz help spread the word. 

Davina has some surprises for all her fans.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Butuka will be performing live. The hop will start at 11:45.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

lowvintage5 said:


> View attachment 446354
> 
> 
> 1. CLICK ON THE REG FORM
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

lowvintage5 said:


>


Davina will in the be house


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

This is a family show bring your families. Good music a lot different things going on. Thanks from Low Vintage


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Is in the house!


----------



## 68bayrida (Aug 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

For the hop rules 28-32 back bumper lock. Just like we did in 2010


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Walk in people will $7.00 if you have a student ID it will be $5.00. Kids 12 and under are free with a parent .You can buy tickets in advance for $5.00. The kids at Tennyson high school have them. Low Vintage members have them for sale also. Just coming to enjoy the show and listen to some good music and check out the hot looking cars & bikes. Then get your tickets in advance. Thanks from low Vintage Bombs


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

*.thank you vern and im sorry for stepping on your date. i honestly did not know your*



lowvintage5 said:


> Our CAR SHOW date WAS CHANGED to April 21st, 2012 so Low Vintage Family can support and attend Bombs United Car Show on our previous date of April 28th, 2012 in San Jose. Its a small change to help bring the lowriding community together one show at a time.
> 
> Anyone interested in Sponsoring the event, performing, being a vendor, etc...thank you vern and im sorry for stepping on your date. i honestly did not know your event was that week end every year. we changed the date to get better weather . we will talk @ bombs united to get both shows to not fall on the same day. again thank you and im sorry. George
> 
> ...


.thank you vern and im sorry for stepping on your date. i honestly did not know your event was that week end every year. we changed the date to get better weather . we will talk @ bombs united to get both shows to not fall on the same day. again thank you and im sorry. George


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

4 weeks till showtime. lets hope for:

great weather,
great turn out,
great times,
great memories..

help spread the word and bring your families, friends, car clubs, pretty ladies, neighbors, strangers, and be ready for a great time.


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Impalas Salinas Valley will be there to support you guys!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

OneSweet63 said:


> Impalas Salinas Valley will be there to support you guys!!!:thumbsup:


good to hear. thank you guys


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

lowvintage5 said:


> good to hear. thank you guys


Not a problem...gotta support each other....looking forward to the show


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Just wondering if mini propane grills are allowed?


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

calbombas said:


> .thank you vern and im sorry for stepping on your date. i honestly did not know your event was that week end every year. we changed the date to get better weather . we will talk @ bombs united to get both shows tonot fall on the same day. again thank you and im sorry. George


 Hey George no worries will talk at your show for next year. Thanks Vern Gonsalves


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

OneSweet63 said:


> Just wondering if mini propane grills are allowed?


I will speak with the school and let you and everyone know asap. Thank you for asking


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

new back part of the flier 

Proudly adding Bad Boys Bail Bonds to our list of Sponsors. They are BACK just like we are!!!

spread the word n god bless


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Supporting us like always Bad Boys Bail Bonds


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: almost time


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

its getting time to put back the low v tshirts and rep.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> its getting time to put back the low v tshirts and rep.


it would be our honor


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just 9 days away till showtime. Please help spread the word and love. 

Also check out our event page on facebook
http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/335704756488952/


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

WE WILL BE OUT THERE AIRBRUSHING TEMPORARY TATTOOS! COME BY OUR BOOTH! :thumbsup: *Also booking for Birthday Parties, Quinceaneras, Sweet 16 or any other private get together!! Hit me up, mention this add and receive a discount on your booking!! 408-661-5128
*​ ​


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

It's almost time


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

There is no propane grills there is going to be three food trucks. There is going to taco's and sandwich's & hamburgers


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

gvern54 said:


> There is no propane grills there is going to be three food trucks. There is going to taco's and sandwich's & hamburgers


Rite on, thanks for asking. Cant wait till showtime:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

A week away


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

GUS 650 said:


> Is in the house!


:scrutinize:


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

San Jose Today Comcast TV CreaTV will cover!

Info Frank 408 295-6456


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

LESS THAN 1 WEEK AWAY!!!!!!!!! HELP SPREAD THE WORD AND SHOW THE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Redeemed1 said:


> WE WILL BE OUT THERE AIRBRUSHING TEMPORARY TATTOOS! COME BY OUR BOOTH! :thumbsup: *Also booking for Birthday Parties, Quinceaneras, Sweet 16 or any other private get together!! Hit me up, mention this add and receive a discount on your booking!!
> *​


sounds good, thanx for the support


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

here is the strictly internet pic.


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

lowvintage5 said:


> sounds good, thanx for the support


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

5 days away!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

4 days till show time!!!

Davina will be there along with her booth selling all of her latest gear and merchandise. The Hook Up Lifestyle.

Lowrider Scene will also be on hand

Check out the Event page on Facebook as well to see who else may be visiting the show. Possibly we may see the SF Stompers semi-pro soccer team visit, Sinner of Nsanity, etc.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

If you coming to the show or know people who are announce it here. 

Help spread the word and show the love; all in support of the Tennyson high school sports program, and Low Vintage. 

We had to miss this show for a year and now we are back. So let's all make this our biggest show ever at Tennyson and show Hayward Unified School District, the City of Hayward, Tennyson High School and the community we know how to throw a show; make it big, make it family, and make it help the community.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Cars down wish I could make it the hop always off the hook


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Cars down wish I could make it the hop always off the hook


We try and put on a good show. Thanks. Hope ur car is back up in no time


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

What time is a good time to show up to enter our cars.........I didn't read anywhere
:dunno mite hav missed it.......


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

The hop is at 11:50 sharp to 12:50 make sure your on time.We have a busy schedule. You need to be there before 12:00 pm. Or you get judged . NOT FAIR FOR THE GUY'S AND GAL'S THAT COME IN EARLY TO SETUP THERE CARS . THERE IS TRAILER PARKING. THIS A FAMILY EVENT. SO LETS HAVE SOME FAMILY FUN FOR ALL SO WE CAN KEEP HAVING THIS SHOW . Thank you very much from Low Vintage Bombs we appreciate your support.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Setup is 8:00am to 10:00am come together park together Thank you for understanding . Come at 7:00am. Come on in will be there. Thank you


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Before 12:00pm. Or you don't get judge. Thank you Low Vintage Bombs.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

The count down


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ WILL SUPPORT BRO.....:thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WICKED RIDAZ WILL SUPPORT BRO.....:thumbsup:


thanks for supporting the show


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

count Nor Cal Ridahz in 
we rolling out of sac at 9am


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

ncridahz said:


> count Nor Cal Ridahz in
> we rolling out of sac at 9am


That's big support. Thank you so much


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Just 3, three days away!!!!!! 

Roll Call!!!!!!!
Who's coming????? 

I know we got Davina!
I'm hearing we may have Sinner and the whole Nsanity crew!
Lowrider Scene!

Who's coming out!?


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

UntouchableS will be there..


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

fatboy209 said:


> UntouchableS will be there..


thank you for the support!!!!

who else is coming!!!! 

ROLL CALL!!!


----------



## nor[email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

just a question , whats the registration day of show? and what are the times


always six four dippin


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> just a question , whats the registration day of show? and what are the times
> 
> 
> always six four dippin


good question. so for the day of the event registration is like this:
Cars, Trucks & Motorcycles - $30
Bicycles - $20
Hoppers(who dont pre reg anyway) - $35

Set up is 8am-10am, Car Show is from 10am-4pm (Car Hop Scheuled to start at 12noon)


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

See You There


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WICKED RIDAZ


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Two more day's


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

H0PSH0P said:


> View attachment 468224
> 
> 
> See You There


Thank you for the support


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> WICKED RIDAZ


Good to hear, thank you.

Who else is coming?? 
Roll Call!!!

2 Days Away!!


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

1 1/2 more day's


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

is there a pay out for the hop? 
and whats the latest a hopper can show up, got couple of things gota do, tryen to work around them so i can go hop


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

There is two adults per car entrance fee kids are free 12 and under. $5.00 per adult if there are more then two adults in a car. Thank you from Low Vintage Bombs


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

gvern54 said:


> There is two adults per car entrance fee kids are free 12 and under. $5.00 per adult if there are more then two adults in a car. Thank you from Low Vintage Bombs




ok, is there a pay out for the hop winners?


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

68niou1 said:


> is there a pay out for the hop?
> and whats the latest a hopper can show up, got couple of things gota do, tryen to work around them so i can go hop


at last i checked yes there will be, the pay out will be determined by the number of hoppers.

whoops didnt see the rest of your question. The hop starts no later than 12noon, so to be safe id say 11:15-11:30 to avoid any rushing, or confusion and give you and us some time.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

36 hours until SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOING!!!!!!!!

WHOS ALL IN?


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

lowvintage5 said:


> Good to hear, thank you.
> 
> Who else is coming??
> Roll Call!!!
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

One more day


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

hno:ALMOST TIME:run:


----------



## ltd_king (Dec 10, 2005)

REBIRTH WILL BE THERE


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cant wait for tomorrow!! Don't forget, the party will continue at Sams after!! Lets get this summer kicked off the right way!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

ltd_king said:


> REBIRTH WILL BE THERE


Good to hear it. Thank you


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> Cant wait for tomorrow!! Don't forget, the party will continue at Sams after!! Lets get this summer kicked off the right way!!!


If I didn't have a wedding to go to right after our own show I would be at SAMs. It's the place to be


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Let's keep this ROLL CALL going!!!!
21.5 hrs till Showtime!!!!

Also everyone please remember if your clubs or friends are rolling up to, you must all come in together to be parked together (also please remember we will have gaps and fire lanes so be understanding at the possibility of that). We do try our best, and we don't want to upset anyone, but please understand what we are asking and spread the word. 

Thank you


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

lowvintage5 said:


> If I didn't have a wedding to go to right after our own show I would be at SAMs. It's the place to be


:thumbsup: There will be plenty of nights to be at Sams!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> :thumbsup: There will be plenty of nights to be at Sams!!!


i agree. 

14 hours till SHOWTIME!!!!!!!

WHO IS GOING?!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

Trailer parking if so FAMILY FIRST IN THE HOUSE


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

bigsals54 said:


> Trailer parking if so FAMILY FIRST IN THE HOUSE


yes, there will be trailer parking.....WELCOME TO THE HOUSE!!! 

WHO ELSE IS COMING?! 
ROLL CALL!!!

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR SUPPORTING THIS SHOW AND CAUSE. 
ALL MONEY RAISED GOES TO THE TENNYSON HIGH SCHOOL SPORTS PROGRAM


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

Gracias looking forward to kickit with u guys


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

bigsals54 said:


> Gracias looking forward to kickit with u guys


no problem, thank you for supporting the show. 

there should be more than enough trailer parking, but if you want prime trailer parking the sooner the better.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

13 hours till showtime


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Also, to save time at the end, we will be doing the raffle a lil different this year. 

for all the small raffle prizes and winning tickets we will be posting the winning number at our booth throughout the day on a board, and having them announced a few times thru the day. 

The big raffle prizes and winning tickets will be done at the end of the show like we normally do before trophies. 

Both kinds of raffle tickets will be sold throughout the whole day.


----------



## Mr impala510 (Sep 25, 2011)

how much is the entry fee ?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Picking up my car from the shop in the morning... I won't make it in time for judging but still going to support.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Mr impala510 said:


> how much is the entry fee ?


itll be $30 at the gate. which is good for the car, one passenger and any kids 12 and under in the car.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GOOD LUCK VERN!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

sharky_510 said:


> Picking up my car from the shop in the morning... I won't make it in time for judging but still going to support.


thank you so much for still showing support


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

this is from our last car show at Tennyson two years ago. 






tomorrow in less than 12 hours..we write the next chapter in this events 8 yr history. all thanks to everyones love n support.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just been told we will have "Bullet Proof Will be there Shooting for SLM"


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Damn. Was gonna try to check this out after a few things to see the hop especially, but 12? Ain't gonna make that. Yo Shane, there gonna be an after hop at SAMs?


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Damn. Was gonna try to check this out after a few things to see the hop especially, but 12? Ain't gonna make that. Yo Shane, there gonna be an after hop at SAMs?


Sorry to hear that. But Ty for the support. 
Hope to see everyone here today


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

It's going down at Tennyson. Already 100 strong plus


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

150 plus strong and going. Jumpy house for kids, food is hella good, davinas booth is up, lowrider scene in the house, airbrush tattoos, it's all coming together!


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

San Jose Style CC will be in tha house showing luv, None of our rides here thiz time but showing support wit body count lol


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank you for everyone who came out. 200 plus strong. Pics n video will be up within the week. 

Now I'm off to a wedding


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> GOOD LUCK VERN!!!


Thanks mike. We missed here northern cali. Davina said hi. Take care will talk later


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

UntouchableS C.C had a gud time!!!! See ya next yr


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

Family first had a great time thanks for the love


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Puras fallas lowko que Onda con Los pics


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank you to everyone. Pics are amazing and will be up later today or week.

Also trying to help a friend out looking to buy a 1960's-1972 inpala. If anybody knows anyone please let me know. Keeping it local to the bay area please.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

a few pics from the show


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Me and Davina


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lowvintage5 said:


> a few pics from the show
> View attachment 469915
> 
> View attachment 469916
> ...


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

i uploaded all the pics and they can be seen here:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...87182&type=1&aft=394787610542648&l=b0b3c47bba


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

64DROPP said:


> Puras fallas lowko que Onda con Los pics


:dunno:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

it was a great show had a lot of fun  :thumbsup:


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Impalas Salinas Valley had a good time. It was a hot drive cruising back home but nuthin' feel better rollin' on the freeway with all your windows down! Good show and it was cool seeing new cars and meeting new people. :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

OneSweet63 said:


> Impalas Salinas Valley had a good time. It was a hot drive cruising back home but nuthin' feel better rollin' on the freeway with all your windows down! Good show and it was cool seeing new cars and meeting new people. :thumbsup:


Thanks for your support. Hope to see you at are toy drive Oct. 27 2012. Thanks again


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Newstyle had a good time...


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

click link below for more pics....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-3.html#post15426947


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[/URL]


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks to all the car clubs that came out to support the kids at tennyson high school. Hope to see all of you at are toy drive Oct. 27, 2012. Thanks from Low Vintage Bombs.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Soon


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

OneSweet63 said:


> Impalas Salinas Valley had a good time. It was a hot drive cruising back home but nuthin' feel better rollin' on the freeway with all your windows down! Good show and it was cool seeing new cars and meeting new people. :thumbsup:


great to hear. it was great seeing you guys and thank you for supporting us


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

now to announce our Toy Drive date. Oct 27th, 2012. 


SAVE THE DATE.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

October 27,2012 TOY DRIVE. SAVE THE DATE. THANK YOU


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

FAMILYFIRST HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!!!SEE U NEXT YEAR


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:dunno:Any pics. Videos?


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

NITE*LIFE EAST BAY C.C. we had a great time at the show :thumbsup: cant wait for next year homies


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

*San Jose Today Cali Scenes TV will post video on TV later toaday!*


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

San Jose Today and Cali Scenes TV will air on Comcast 15 
or www.CreaTVsj.org - 15


----------

